
Ask HN: How might a businesses benefit from using regular expressions? - dr_radiaki
I am taking part in a technical writing certificate program. As part of my work, I am required to create a whitepaper outlining some specific benefits of implementing our assigned topic. Frankly, I am a bit jealous of those people in the class assigned things like fusion power or robotics - since the benefits seem more immediately obvious - but that is neither here nor there.<p>So, I am reaching out to HN as a sort of hive-mind SME[1] to help me better direct my own research.<p>What are some interesting and beneficial ways that a company in any industry implement the use of regular expressions? I&#x27;m especially interested in cases where they might have been implemented, but weren&#x27;t, to somebody&#x27;s detriment (if such a thing has ever happened).<p>[1]Subject Matter Expert
======
necessity
Pretty much anything involving searching and filtering. For instance if you'd
like to search about the benefits of regular expressions in industry it would
be very useful to be able to use regular expressions to do so in Google/Google
Scholar.

------
sharemywin
you can use regular expressions to filter make validation filters on websites
for things like email, phone, etc. you could filter for sql injection attacks
and if you didn't catch it they could delete your whole database.

